# What is your experience with gym class?



## Mega_Cabbage (Jan 29, 2015)

Why do you like/dislike it? What was your favorite/least favorite activity?

I personally loved gym class.  You get to talk with your friends for the first twenty minutes while everybody puts on their gym clothes. You don't have to sit around unlike other classes. My favorite sports were basketball, floor hockey, and football.  Dodgeball was great too, but they banned it.  Sometimes we got to play capture the flag outside and I used the portables as a secret tunnel to tag out the prisoners.


----------



## earthquake (Jan 29, 2015)

i dont take gym, if you do a sport you go to after school practice instead of gym

- - - Post Merge - - -

when i did gym i did fitness though so id just do a lot of ab workouts and run on the treadmill and honestly..it was great...i mean i still have abs since i do sit ups all the time but my friends joke about it theyre like...omg girl why do u have abs are u a dude...but one day they will see...they will fall and they wont be able to get up because no abs...

- - - Post Merge - - -

whoaaa got srsly off topic in my last comment...oop


----------



## graceroxx (Jan 29, 2015)

...You get twenty minutes? We only get five...
I personally hate gym class because the teacher is EVIL. Some of the sports are fun, but... mostly it's just the teacher bossing us around and being rude.
My gym class is very small though, it has 13 people in it, so that's one thing I like about it.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Jan 29, 2015)

graceroxx said:


> ...You get twenty minutes? We only get five...
> I personally hate gym class because the teacher is EVIL. Some of the sports are fun, but... mostly it's just the teacher bossing us around and being rude.
> My gym class is very small though, it has 13 people in it, so that's one thing I like about it.



Well we are only suppose to get seven minutes, but some people take forever to get ready, so the teachers extend the time.


----------



## Heartcore (Jan 29, 2015)

Gym was terrible. I got out of it my Junior & Senior year thank god


----------



## Prabha (Jan 29, 2015)

Wasn't a big fan of it due to some bad experiences.


----------



## Aryxia (Jan 29, 2015)

PE was awesome. My teachers are extremely understanding, and if you tell them you're not feeling well, they'll let you sit out nine times out of ten. Plus, they grade you more on effort than performance, so it's easy to actually have fun c:


----------



## Javocado (Jan 29, 2015)

when i was in 8th grade we did this thing when we had to see how many miles we could run in 45 minutes it was coolio
we also played this game called powerball which was pretty much dodgeball with trashcans as shields and i loved it


----------



## Luxanna (Jan 29, 2015)

We have to take gym everyyear for your entire school life
all I can remember are tears, tears and dreams being destroyed.
Freshmen year I had to get a surgery so I didnt have gym until litterally the last day of the semester so like it was the mile run and I havent had any form of physical activity since may and now its in decemeber so I was  dead within 5 minutes of trying to do it.
but besides that single gym day I didnt have to do gym until march since next semester was drivers ed, woot ;-;


----------



## Beardo (Jan 29, 2015)

Confidence when I'm not in gym: BOW DOWN *****ES, I'M LIKE THE REINCARNATION OF JESUS CHRIST

Confidence in gym: Please... don't look at me

I don't like being watched while I exercise unless I'm dancing or riding a bike, which are the only things I do to exercise of my own free will. I hate the clothes, since they're baggy and that's really unflattering to me. I mean, I already look awkward trying to run and play sports, but is it really necessary to make me look ugly, too?


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Jan 30, 2015)

Beardo said:


> Confidence when I'm not in gym: BOW DOWN *****ES, I'M LIKE THE REINCARNATION OF JESUS CHRIST
> 
> Confidence in gym: Please... don't look at me
> 
> I don't like being watched while I exercise unless I'm dancing or riding a bike, which are the only things I do to exercise of my own free will. I hate the clothes, since they're baggy and that's really unflattering to me. I mean, I already look awkward trying to run and play sports, but is it really necessary to make me look ugly, too?



It's okay. I think gym makes everyone look a bit more odd because it's gym. The weirdest facial expressions, body positions, and noises come with physical exercise.


----------



## P.K. (Jan 30, 2015)

Well idk how gym really is in countries like America I just get hear it's terrible (???)
But in my country it's just called physical education (P.E.) and in my school we have 2 hours of it every week which everyone likes because everyone gets to wear their p.e. uniform and not the regular.
This year though, my p.e. teacher is super chill like most of the time we'd have discussion and sometimes actually go out to play sports like futsal. But most of the time she just gives us the rest of the time to do our own stuff especially if it's intramurals because the entire high school gets super competitive.
And our lessons are brief but a lot like this year we had Track & Field > Ballroom dancing > Futsal > Table Tennis > Swimming.


----------



## Naiad (Jan 30, 2015)

Gym is my hell


----------



## LaBelleFleur (Jan 30, 2015)

I was always that kid that tried to shrink into the corner during dodgeball to avoid getting hit.

During team sports where the class would divide into four teams and two teams would play at a time, I'd read while my team wasn't playing. Sometimes, when my team would get called up, I'd be so engrossed in my book I wouldn't notice. I sucked at gym, so my team would just let me read and play a person short.

My gym experience in a nutshell. ^^ I was very glad gym was only mandatory up to grade 10.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jan 30, 2015)

I hated Gym/P.E. and everyone hated me in the class. I was pretty much known as the kid who stood there like an idiot doing nothing and also refused to change out. My favorite activity was Capture the Flag, I guess.


----------



## LaBelleFleur (Jan 30, 2015)

thatawkwardkid said:


> My favorite activity was Capture the Flag, I guess.



This was literally the only game I liked. Playing at night in a wooded area is actually super fun.


----------



## f11 (Jan 30, 2015)

I hate PE and running in general


----------



## Mango (Jan 30, 2015)

i hated it


----------



## MishMeesh (Jan 30, 2015)

Mega_Cabbage said:


> Well we are only suppose to get seven minutes, but some people take forever to get ready, so the teachers extend the time.



We only got 5 minutes to change, and anyone who took longer had to run laps when they got out of the change room.

I didn't mind it overall, but if given the choice I wouldn't have voluntarily taken it. Thankfully it was only mandatory in Grade 9 and I didn't have to take it again. My gym class had those people in it just took gym class way too seriously. Like, bodychecking people to get the ball during a game. It made it really not fun. I don't like playing organized sports, I much more enjoy swimming and biking. We didn't have access to a swimming pool, though, so there was none of that. I was really good at dodgeball, though. I have fantastic reflexes I learned through taking jiujitsu for years, and so I was usually one of the last people standing. I just can't aim a dodgeball throw for crap lol.

I got an A in gym even though I suck so bad at organized sports, all you have to do is participate at a minimum level and that's it, congrats, high mark.


----------



## xTurnip (Jan 30, 2015)

I liked gym class in high school because my gym teacher was cool and let the girls just do laps when they were on their periods, and he would let the guys have 5 days where they could also do laps when they chose to. 

My gym teacher also let us kind of do our own thing most days, we were either allowed to play the sports that were in the class or we could go and work out upstairs in the weight room.


----------



## Jake (Jan 30, 2015)

i liked gym, too.

My least fav part was getting changed coz i didnt feel comfortable in the boys change room so I asked if I could go in the girls but they said NO so i just perved on he boys in the change room so xoxox


but yea I really loved gym. I had a great teacher who I loved so I enjoyed it.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 30, 2015)

I hated PE.. Bad teachers and nothing fun to do either...


----------



## Roshan (Jan 30, 2015)

I like anything
I really don't mind people looking at me while I am doing something, even when wearing a tanktop or whatever


----------



## Miss Vanian (Jan 30, 2015)

Gym is disgusting. I wasn't allowed to change in a stall, and I wasn't comfortable with being seen undressing... and since everyone knew I wasn't comfortable with it, they made fun of me for it, and I still wasn't allowed to use the damn stalls. As for the actual class, I just didn't do anything unless I actually thought it was fun. ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## Improv (Jan 30, 2015)

I don't have gym class anymore (we're only required for the first two years of high school), but both times I had it we were required to change clothes and then we could do anything we wanted as long as we weren't sitting. So everyone walked around the track the entire time and talked, which was really nice.

I had gym first period last year, which was really nice because the sun was just starting to get warm and there was still dew on the grass and it was just a really nice time to walk around the track.


----------



## lazuli (Jan 30, 2015)

gym = bad
i hav aerobics but that isnt much better
workout videos get old fast


----------



## Sanaki (Jan 30, 2015)

Lol screw gym
Always have dumb teachers who are obese and preach fitness if you aren't walking fast enough for them


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jan 30, 2015)

Oh my god. It's hilariously stupid. Two teachers, one who gives a ton of speeches and talks that I basically drown out because of how tedious it is, and one who's a nice guy, but doesn't quite seem to understand that I don't care about Gym (which is okay; it's not like he's picking on me as a scapegoat anyway). They're people force us to do some CrossFit crap or athletics and have a major focus on the people who need the physical education the least because they're dedicated to a sport. Most of the stuff is conducted and led by other kids, which leads to a loooot of cheating in sports activities, and the teachers never will do anything. It's really a waste of time IMO with how my teachers are using it. We also have a weight room, but since all you do is fill out a checklist, the teachers don't really care about that either.


----------



## Alyssa (Jan 30, 2015)

I had to take gym K-8, then I didn't take anything until this year (my senior year). I'm taking a tennis class, which imo is much better than gym. We basically just play tennis or do drills all period and the drills are usually pretty fun.


----------



## Tao (Jan 30, 2015)

I hated 'gym class' which is kind of odd because I enjoyed playing sports.

Outside of school I was always playing football (soccer) or rugby (American football...I guess) and was pretty good at them, as well as playing sports in general.

When you HAVE to do sports though and you HAVE to do it in crappy school sports clothing (which was shorts and a T-shirt) it's amazing how quickly you lose interest, especially when they expect you to do this stuff in the winter....outside...wearing those same shorts and t-shirt. It also didn't help that my gym classes were always first thing in the morning when I least wanted to run around and be cold.
So I pretty much missed half of my gym classes because I brought in letters from my Mum about what my latest fake injury was (which I wrote myself, obviously), or just did my best to do as little as possible. I pretty much turned skipping gym class into an art form.


----------



## Pearls (Jan 30, 2015)

Gym class? Don't you mean 1-hour-45-mins-of-torture class? The lovely class where I get yelled at for being useless. Also I hate my teacher. He seems to think it's a good idea to try and force me play the stupid games. Basketball isn't bad though... When people let me join in...


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jan 30, 2015)

LaBelleFleur said:


> This was literally the only game I liked. Playing at night in a wooded area is actually super fun.



Yeah. But I'm just glad I'm a Junior. At my school, P.E. is only required when you're a Freshmen or a Sophomore.


----------



## Celestefey (Jan 30, 2015)

I had to bear with PE lessons for pretty much 12 or so-ish years of my life. And finally, I am free from them.  That's the good thing about sixth form, they don't force you to waste an hour of your life doing PE. I mean, I don't mind doing physical activity, such as swimming or dance, but the stuff we did in PE or gym or whatever was just... Ugh, awful and boring. Like you'd always have the sporty ones taking it seriously, then there'd be the small group of people half trying, half not, and then there would be me and my friend standing by the netball goal (since we almost ALWAYS played netball - which I detested) just chatting and moaning about life in general.  Good times.


----------



## n64king (Jan 30, 2015)

PE was always whatever. Mostly because it worked out to be a pass/fail class because 40% of the grade was dressing in PE clothes for some stupid reason, 10% showing up (wat?) and 50% participation. So you show up in the clothes and you got yourself an F @ 50%, you do a the smallest amount of participation ever and you can squeeze out 10 or 15% into the grade making it a 60-65% (D- grade) and you'll pass.
In my hs a D or 60% was passing. You couldn't fail it unless you didn't dress out for PE, which easily most of the class did, which we had 70 people in at one time whew...


----------



## Jarrad (Jan 30, 2015)

in england we had P.E (Physical Education) once a week for like 80 minutes

I wish I had went to school in the US. I definitely would've been part of the swimming and/or cross-country club.

In the UK once the clock hits 3:00 every living student flees the school. There were never students in schools after 3:00 in the UK, unless they had detention. 

jhee, schools in the UK suck ass...


----------



## Han Solo (Jan 30, 2015)

I waited until senior year to take it and absolutely hated it haha. I got the worst teacher out of three. He was incredibly sexist and gross in general. Playing dodgeball with a bunch of teenage boys taking it as seriously as an olympic athlete would should not be required to graduate.

Not to mention that at the end of the semester we had to run laps and the number you ran was what grade you got for the "final". Uhh.... ok. I ran track but that was ridiculous.


----------



## n64king (Jan 30, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> I wish I had went to school in the US.



lol jk rite


----------



## Brackets (Jan 30, 2015)

thatawkwardkid said:


> Yeah. But I'm just glad I'm a *Junior*. At my school, P.E. is only required when you're a *Freshmen* or a *Sophomore*.



why do americans have all these weird names for their school years it makes no sense?!


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 30, 2015)

Annachie said:


> why do americans have all these weird names for their school years it makes no sense?!



exactly.. i never knew the diff anyways lolol


----------



## RhinoK (Jan 30, 2015)

I used to be really flexible so I was good at Gymnastics I guess

but now I'm paralysed so I miss P.E. and it's great

- - - Post Merge - - -



Annachie said:


> why do americans have all these weird names for their school years it makes no sense?!



This. Like, is Year/Grade 8, 9, 10 and 11 too complicated??


----------



## Han Solo (Jan 30, 2015)

I can't grasp why people think the whole freshman, sophomore, etc. thing is so weird??
It's literally a four word thing. Not that hard to understand lmao.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jan 30, 2015)

Annachie said:


> why do americans have all these weird names for their school years it makes no sense?!



I don't know, I just go with it.


----------



## gattaca (Jan 30, 2015)

At my school, you only had to take one year of it (typically in Freshman year). I HATED this class so much. I hate sports and everything related to P.E. The only sport or activity that I liked was yoga. I'm so happy that I don't have to take that class anymore..


----------



## Monster (Jan 30, 2015)

I took P.E. over the summer, so I never had any of those experiences... 

 I did not have enough room in my schedule for that class. Frankly, I think P.E. is a waste of time... Yes, I guess to some extent it promotes less obesity, but that's where a "health" class comes in to promote fitness. P.E. is merely a temporary solution.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Jan 30, 2015)

That have online gym at my school like wat...????

I never really minded it, but I would not take it again. The only thing I liked is that in the second semester we literally did nothing. Oh yeah, and they sell junk food in gym (which is besides the point of exercising)


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jan 31, 2015)

Literally, I would just sit and do nothing with my friends. Gym class is dumb. The only time I was forced to do something in it was in freshman year and I don't know why I took that class. Maybe for a credit. But in 10th grade which was required I would play tennis with my friends because it was fun to be really bad and hit the ball over the fence.


----------



## Togekiss (Jan 31, 2015)

I don't understand the point of Gym. Every school year I have gym, we do nothing for the first half of the year. They would have us dress out and sit in the bleachers for about 20 minutes. After that, they would take about 5 minutes to do attendance, and then we would dress back up in our regular clothes.

Really, we don't do anything in gym. Though, I am upset because Spanish 2 replaced my gym class, so I'll have to take it my Sophomore year...I'd rather have it done and over with.


----------



## unravel (Jan 31, 2015)

For me its fine as long as no dance topic pls ffs


----------



## Megan. (Jan 31, 2015)

PE was terrible for me. I hated it and I stopped going completely towards the end of secondary school. :/


----------



## Improv (Jan 31, 2015)

grade 9 > freshman
grade 10 > sophomore
grade 11 > junior
grade 12 > senior

zomg 2 complikatid 4 mhe 
--


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Jan 31, 2015)

My teacher wouldn't care what we did xD I played hide and seek the whole year


----------



## Brackets (Jan 31, 2015)

Improv said:


> grade 9 > freshman
> grade 10 > sophomore
> grade 11 > junior
> grade 12 > senior
> ...



omg i'm american and other countries are so dumb for not knowing our special words for things even though i don't know any of theirs, it should just be common knowledge because USA is the best lolol


----------



## unintentional (Jan 31, 2015)

Extremely dislike for it.
Well, not the class but all the teachers.

In middle school, I was called fat because I couldn't run up the hill.  The one time I did, I still got called fat.
This year, I got a C because I couldn't do gym. Instead I had to write 5 pages daily, which I did.  I also had to write essays for every day I missed.  I did them exactly the way the teacher told me to and I still got a C.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Jan 31, 2015)

I hated gym class. I was so happy when I didn't have to do it my junior and senior year. I was pretty fit in school, but sports was not something I was good at. I was made fun of for not throwing a ball very far.lol.

I did like running the mile. I was good at that. I got an award for the best time in 6th grade.This was pretty cool, because I had the best time out of all the 5th, 6th, and 7th grade girls.  I didn't like races because my short little legs couldn't run as fast as most kids.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Jan 31, 2015)

TheGreatBrain said:


> I hated gym class. I was so happy when I didn't have to do it my junior and senior year. I was pretty fit in school, but sports was not something I was good at. I was made fun of for not throwing a ball very far.lol.
> 
> I did like running the mile. I was good at that. I got an award for the best time in 6th grade.This was pretty cool, because I had the best time out of all the 5th, 6th, and 7th grade girls.  I didn't like races because my short little legs couldn't run as fast as most kids.


I'm the exact opposite. I honestly hated running, especially the pacer.  At least you can go at your own pace while running on the track, but you have to go faster with the pacer.  I only got 38 on the pacer.  I could keep running, but I wasn't fast enough to beat the timer with my short legs, so I had to sit out.


----------



## Mignon (Jan 31, 2015)

My school didn't have a very good teacher and class was mostly a bore. Or painfully hot and humid to the point where it would take upwards of thirty minutes to finish a mile in laps. (That's Florida weather for you.)

I did switch schools later on and I got to sub regular gym with a swimming class, and THAT was a lot of fun!


----------



## Saylor (Jan 31, 2015)

Whenever I think of gym class I always think of the beep test and that's probably one of my least favorite things in the whole world. I didn't like gym at all, except for team sports, cause with those I always get super into it and I'm so good at them while I was so bad at everything else we did.


----------



## jasa11 (Jan 31, 2015)

I love gym tbh.I spend my time at fitness while others play soccer/basketball.We can do many things and we dont need 2 ask the professor


----------



## Improv (Jan 31, 2015)

Annachie said:


> omg i'm american and other countries are so dumb for not knowing our special words for things even though i don't know any of theirs, it should just be common knowledge because USA is the best lolol



im glad u understand!!


----------



## Marii (Jan 31, 2015)

I. HATED. GYM. CLASS. I wouldn't have minded it if the teachers I had weren't all ****s who would mark you down for things that aren't your fault. Unfortunately, that was the case for me, lol. So glad I never have to take a gym class again.


----------



## tobi! (Jan 31, 2015)

In Gym, I actually _tried._ Therefore, everyone labeled me a try-hard. 

I had to take two years with obnoxious idiots who _lowered_ my grade because they refused to work with me. In Gym, I'm not graded on how well I do myself, it's how well teamwork is in the class and it was crap.


----------



## CR33P (Jan 31, 2015)

it's alright, although my pe teacher usually makes us wait and do nothing for 20 minutes while he "takes roll."
in my first period class i saw him come in and just chat about basketball games as if he didn't have a class to tend to.


----------



## gardenprince (Feb 18, 2015)

I hated gym because I was unfit and I hate sweating. My least favorite activity was probably track ;w;


----------



## Ami (Feb 18, 2015)

Ew gym D: well it depends on what we were doing. But our teacher loved making us run around for the whole hour.
If it was gymnastics or sports where we actually had to play something, it was pretty fun!


----------



## tokkio (Feb 18, 2015)

I really *despise* gym class because 
1. I honestly suck at sports. I'm literally the last place at any sport even though I give my best efforts. 
2. I also suck at dancing (and we have/had 2 quarters fully dedicated to dancing 
and 3. My PE teacher is the worst _person_ ever .. honestly so bad beyond words. 

but I like it when we're at softball though


----------



## Yoshisaur (Feb 18, 2015)

I got a D in gym class. I hated it more than ANYTHING. I had too much anxiety to be comfortable in gym clothes so a lot of times I didn't even change. I'm so bad at sports too xD
I liked when we did weight lifting in gym class though. I could pretend I was doing it and not be doing anything.


----------



## fup10k (Feb 18, 2015)

I was the only one who didn't get an A in gym class
I did NOT like undressing in front of people or being forced to do so, and I did NOT like sweating

hooooorrriblleeeeee


----------



## Lady Timpani (Feb 18, 2015)

I hate gym, but I only had to take two years (freshman and sophomore) to get my diploma, so that was nice. They also made it really easy for you because they just graded you on trying and looking like you were doing something-- my freshman teacher literally told us that as long as we looked like we were running (swinging our arms and getting our legs up) during warmup, he'd give us an A, even if we weren't moving faster than people who were walking lol. 

I did actually try in gym (for the most part), but it was nice to know that they weren't expecting us to be super athletic or anything.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Feb 18, 2015)

I only had to be in gym class for my two years in junior high and they were the worst two years ever. Our gym teachers were usually extremely rude/fat old ladies. The head gym teacher had a window in her office that looked into our girls locker room/changing room and it didn't have blinds or anything so that was extremely creepy and gross. 

We had to get groups together and make up dances, which was hell. The whole class was the worst part of my day. High school sports saved me from that retched gym class in high school.


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Feb 18, 2015)

I actually liked gym. It was something nice to do everyday instead of sitting down in class for 45 minutes to an hour. It kept me relatively fit for my age, didn't have any abs or nothing, but I was in shape. 

Honestly, my favorite activities were dodgeball(although it was removed in high school) and running. Dodgeball because it was just fun in general. Running was enjoyable because we had to run 12 laps around the gymnasium (which would equate to 1 mile) and I was always finished within 10-15 minutes.


----------



## lazuli (Feb 18, 2015)

the fact that they expect the biggest and the smallest kids to be able to do the same thing well is bothersome


----------



## infinikitten (Feb 18, 2015)

Good friggin lord I hated gym class.

1) I hate getting all sweaty. I mean I move around and stuff but I ain't about to be running for no reason
2) They expected us all to sweat all over our school clothes. It was a looong time before the concept of "gym clothes" was introduced in our district
3) When we finally did get the option of changing into gym clothes, our locker rooms had showers, but we weren't allowed to use them, so you'd still be all gross when you changed back at the end of the period theoretically speaking
4) If we could shower? I sure as hell wouldn't do it in that locker room. We had a MALE GYM TEACHER who had an office smack in the middle of the girls' locker room and it was windowed and... somehow nobody saw a problem with this???
5) The kids who are super competitive about sports ruin it for everyone else tbh. I might have considered participating more often if people didn't have conniptions at the idea of losing at dodgeball.

I mean, I could go on forever, which is kinda sad since I've been out of school for a while now lol. But my hatred of gym class is enduring. It stands the test of time  I remember whenever teams were being picked, I'd just hang back in the locker rooms and listen for it to be done, then saunter out sometime later and chill on the benches and read a book or something. Few years of that, but one year I had one of the football coaches for my gym teacher and he was a hard-ass about absolutely everything. I was dating someone on the fb team at the time and he would get up in my face and berate me whenever the guy missed practice or performed poorly like it was somehow my fault. I'd be mad about how ridiculous that was, but it still got me out of having to run around and get dirty, so... B)


----------



## pocky (Feb 18, 2015)

I hated gym when I was in high school. Undressing in front of so many people was awkward and I always got picked last because I suck at sports/put 0 effort.

We also didnt have enough time/werent allowed to take showers afterwards (which tbh I dont think I would have been able to get naked in front of so many people) so Id have to go to my next class all sweaty and smelly


----------



## epona (Feb 18, 2015)

gym class was fine for me i don't know why everyone hated it so much, we were usually just allowed to go to the school gym and use the treadmills/bikes etc. so it was fine, the only time i hated gym was if we had to do the bleep test or something but that was like once every 3 years lol
the only annoying thing about it was if it was only a single class and you had to go through the effort of getting changed and showering and stuff for like a 15 minute period of exercising lol it was dumb
but yeah basically they just let us off into the gym or let us jog around the campus which took like 20 minutes so my friends and i always just walked it, it was basically a free period for us lol


----------



## Cam1 (Feb 18, 2015)

I took Gym online so I could go to an art school for three class periods a day. My favorite activity was probably the activity log, haha. The rest was reading and taking quizzes.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mega_Cabbage said:


> I'm the exact opposite. I honestly hated running, especially the pacer.  At least you can go at your own pace while running on the track, but you have to go faster with the pacer.  I only got 38 on the pacer.  I could keep running, but I wasn't fast enough to beat the timer with my short legs, so I had to sit out.



THE PACER WAS MY FAVORITE IN ELEMENTARY AND MIDDLE SCHOOL OMG. I always got the highest score in the class


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Feb 18, 2015)

Cam said:


> I took Gym online so I could go to an art school for three class periods a day. My favorite activity was probably the activity log, haha. The rest was reading and taking quizzes.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


Haha! I'm always the first girl to finish running the track, but the pacer screws with me. Teach me your ways!


----------



## CaptainCrunch (Feb 18, 2015)

Usually gym class is pretty fun! Especially when you have friends in it 
My favorite games/activities were usually tennis, soccer and floor hockey, but I absolutely hate kickball ;;;


----------



## lazuli (Feb 19, 2015)

aw man the pacer was hell
i was good for like the first 10 but by like 15 i wanted to drop

in 6th grade i had p.e. but early on in the schoolyear, my teacher was like EY you wanna be a vip?? and i said sure w/o knowing what it was
turned out it was helping in the attendance office instead of attending class
i was supposed to only help for one six weeks (our district divides our school years into 6 periods of 6 weeks) but i stayed the whole year
i didnt have pe until this year which would make like 4 years of not doing ANY physical activity

good times


----------



## Emmy (Feb 19, 2015)

My PE class in high school was a cardio endurance class. If you did not sweat in this class, you were not doing it right. Some mornings we ran half a mile and other mornings we performed aerobics. You wore a special heart monitor that tracked your heart rate. The requirement was 140 to 200.

Some days we would have cardio circuit training, some days we would have aerobics with steps (blue blocks), some days we would have guests that would do turbo or combat, sometimes yoga, sometimes Pilates, and two days a week were focused on weights.

The thing I hated the most were stairs. We would go to the field where we ran up and down all of the stairs in the seating areas. I got out of it by running laps instead of potentially falling.

My favorite two were push ups and buttocks aerobics (THIS IS NOT EASY).

On some days, we would have a push ups based work out. We would start at 3 push ups within a minute. This went up by 3 every minute. We would get to 30, and then work back down.

As for buttock aerobics? We performed a vast amount of fast-paced movements with our legs and butt muscles. If you've never used the muscles in your buttocks, then prepare to be sore for the rest of the day.


----------



## Franny (Feb 19, 2015)

i disliked gym class, i just had it last trimester, but good lord everyone elses gym class seems like hell. glad i dont have to take it again *_*
the teacher i had for gym was pretty nice though, and so understanding. i have asthma, so i couldn't run very long/fast without running out of breath pretty easy. he let it slide, or let me go get my inhaler. it's a great thing to have friends in gym class, especially friends who love the class so then you can get inspired to do as good as them, or even get a bit competitive with them. it's also fun playing games with smaller teams, like basketball.
one of the greatest things about teams is that the teacher picked them, so there wasnt any discrimination with "ew i dont want that person bcz theyre ugly lol" it was all fair game. it was the best when a hardcore jock was picked to be on your team.
anyway, the class isn't too bad IMO, i just didnt like it because of all the running. we did it every day, too. it made me sore most of the time.


----------



## Ragdoll (Feb 19, 2015)

i once got hit by a football in the middle of my forehead....

but i don't take gym anymore because of my condition hehe ^^; 
i have rlly mild PH and anemia..


----------



## -Lumi- (Feb 19, 2015)

Ugh gym class.

The only good thing about high school is that gym class is no longer mandatory after first year. In middle school it was awful. I am literally horrendous at _every single sport._ Not joking. My gym teachers were amazed that they couldn't find one sport I was at least mildly good at. I'd get hit a lot too lol. So many injuries. No fun. Glad I'm done with gym!


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Feb 19, 2015)

My gym experience summed up:





Im a music/ math student so its pretty obvious that I'm not cut out for sports ;u; i just kinda suck at them so i'm always picked last for teams even though i try my best XD i get average scores on our fitness tests so i don't get in trouble but i'm always so tired because i always get gym in the morning or at the end of the day, and whenever we going swimming i have my period ヽ(；▽；)ノ its not like i hate gym or anything, i'm just really bad at it compared to the other kids (the school i go to for gym is kind of sport focused and as a nerd i feel slightly out of place~)


----------



## geico (Feb 19, 2015)

generally very bad.... everyone gets so competitive and its so annoying... i just wanna play bball or run track in peace


----------



## oath2order (Feb 19, 2015)

I almost failed gym class because I wouldn't change clothes for it.


----------



## Jeff THE Best (Feb 19, 2015)

I used to like gym class, except when we had to do the beep test and the other tests that I don't remember the name of. I don't have it anymore though.  I used to like floor hockey, reinguette (or however it's spelled), badminton, and soccer.


----------



## geico (Feb 19, 2015)

whats reinguette?

and the beep test is literal hell i used to go to nyc public school and it was like... a true horror story... kids would collapse on the gym floor...

my one achievement is being best in my grade at the beep test.

um now im in private school and its either a sports team or gym class and i run track is spring but do gym for the other 2 seasons (ill do indoor track winter next year so one gym for one season then haha :^)) 
we play team handball right now and its super fun. im good at basketball and football and stuff like that but i cant play volleyball for my life and it makes me cry.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Feb 19, 2015)

geico said:


> whats reinguette?
> 
> and the beep test is literal hell i used to go to nyc public school and it was like... a true horror story... kids would collapse on the gym floor...
> 
> ...


Join the club! I'm the worst at volleyball. I can't serve to save my life. I always manage to hit other people in the head with the ball by accident.


----------



## deerlilac (Feb 20, 2015)

In middle school I would stay for role call, then sneak out and hang out in the drama room. (Got A's in gym)

I'm currently going to a Arts High-school and I'm taking gym in the summer to make room for special topic art classes during the year. From what I've heard they watch Harry Potter in gym, so hopefully it isn't hell. 

I have flat knee caps and my knees dislocate when I play sports (I use to play soccer and tennis but my knees are getting worse.)


----------



## pippy1994 (Feb 20, 2015)

I would have enjoyed it a bit more if my classmates weren't jerks, always picking me last on a team and making you feel like an idiot if you made a mistake.
I'm not a fan of team sports. Wasn't too bad at lacrosse though.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 20, 2015)

I love gym class because we rarely have to do anything. Half of the entire class we sit there on our phones, ironically~! There's these two guys that are always flirting with me though and it feels awkward.


----------



## ThomasNLD (Feb 21, 2015)

I actually liked it a little, even though I got bullied in school.
The gymnastics part I never cared for (probably because I wasn`t that good at it). However, I loved playing sports, my favourite being softball (we never played baseball in highschool). I was pretty good at batting. I`m pretty good in most sports really. 

Shame I never joined a baseball team. By the time I noticed our city had one, I was to old to start..... Ah well, football was probably better anyways.


----------



## Keitara (Feb 21, 2015)

oop wrong thread DX
sorry


----------



## Ninja_Fridge (Feb 21, 2015)

i hate gym


----------

